# Is wet cat food ok for hedgehogs?



## Humphry (Dec 28, 2013)

I got some Natures Recipe Real l wet cat food when I picked up his food this afternoon. I've heard of people giving them a little as a treat but I was wondering if it was alright for them?


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Indeed! Wet food was very popular with my brood! Before I started feeding them other things, anyway


----------



## Humphry (Dec 28, 2013)

Awesome! I've been looking for new treats to feed my boy. His current favorite are meelies. I mix them with his dry food sometimes and he eats around the dry food lol


----------

